# need a squat in london



## need1 (Aug 27, 2009)

urgent..

i am looking for one for weeks and can not find anything... sleeping in a london park ..(it is dirty and cold)

i am 27 yrs old and unemployed (looking for work )

i am quite the intelectual type, well read , left and radical literature lately ... figures ... 

full of bitterness


----------



## Atilla the Hun (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope I don't come off as rude, but who in the world is going to hand a complete stranger the keys to a squat? I'm just a newbie rubber tramp, so I can't help you. You're intelligent and well read right? Figure it out yourself. Do you have any friends that'll let you crash at their place for a while?


----------



## need1 (Aug 28, 2009)

dude wake up and smell the roses...

you have a point there, that ppl do not know me .. but ppl can get to know me ,can meet me first ... and judge for themselves before leting me in ... lol 

what am i suppose 2 do ?

reaching in the dark ...

ps. ofcourse i am trying to figure it out myself ... i keep fighting ...men do that, you would know if you were 1


----------



## need1 (Aug 28, 2009)

pss. nope , no friends


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 28, 2009)

you sound like a jerk. if you want people to take your request seriously, you need to show this "intellect and intelligence" you claim to have.

the best analogy i can think of is... its like youre posting a singles ad that says "i wanna fuck". yes, everyone wants that. how about adding some detail and personality to your post?

also, the "if you were a man" comment was very inappropriate. this violates our rules under flaming.

7 day ban.


----------



## stove (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm damn shame, I don't know of a squat but I've got some friends in and around London, as well as knowing plenty of punks whom hang out at the Circus. There's also a super hospex network...Oh well, don't freeze Dbag.


----------

